# Pewter royal python... help !



## Malvern Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

I am new to the world of royal pythons, but have recently purchased a female pewter royal. I need help / suggestions as to the Male morphs that would offer best results in future breeding plans. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

You should breed what you like to keep, so what ever you like : victory:

Here is a good tool tho, to show what can be done using the genes you like... although, there is still plenty of new combinations to be done as well

Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## Malvern Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for that, think I will put a cinny male to her when she is ready !


----------



## bigal1982 (Nov 24, 2011)

id throw a lesser into the mix opposed to a male cinny.


----------



## Malvern Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the idea, what would I expect to see from that pairing ?


----------



## GJR (Jul 17, 2007)

Malvern Dragon said:


> I am new to the world of royal pythons, but have recently purchased a female pewter royal. I need help / suggestions as to the Male morphs that would offer best results in future breeding plans. Thanks in advance


What i would not do is pair her with a single gene male...

You have purchased a double gene female (pewters are ace ) now look for at least a double gene male to pair her with-You like cinnies a super cinny male is circa £600, lessers - what about a lithium ?


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

GJR said:


> What i would not do is pair her with a single gene male...
> 
> You have purchased a double gene female (pewters are ace ) now look for at least a double gene male to pair her with-You like cinnies a super cinny male is circa £600, lessers - what about a lithium ?


surely ud want two different genes ideally? And doesnt pewter already contain cinnamon?


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

i just checked. Pewter is Cinnamon x pastel.

Pewter x cinnamon:
12.5%	1/8	Normal
12.5%	1/8	Pastel
25% 2/8	Cinnamon
12.5%	1/8	Pewter
12.5%	1/8	Pewter
12.5%	1/8	Super Cinnamon
12.5%	1/8	Silver Bullet

Pewter x Super Cinammon:
25%	1/4	Cinnamon
25%	1/4	Pewter
25%	1/4	Super Cinnamon
25%	1/4	Silver Bullet

Id personally go for something else. Not really worth going for super cinny either, seen as u can still hit the same snakes, albeit at half odds!


----------



## GJR (Jul 17, 2007)

RickDangerous said:


> i just checked. Pewter is Cinnamon x pastel.
> 
> Pewter x cinnamon:
> 12.5%	1/8	Normal
> ...



Half the odds is the key for me.

Great way to expand and build your collection with double gene males and females and potentially give you options for sales and swaps..

Putting a double female to a single (low level base morph ) does not really help you..

In my opinion..


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

GHI Toffee Clown DesertGhost. : victory:


----------



## Malvern Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, i will look into all this more , just getting my head around the double gene stuff. Here is the pic of my pewter ! Will keep you all informed as I try to decide. Thanks Again


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful looking female. I do not have a female Pewter but do have a male that hatched out at mine a couple of years ago. Agree that looking at WOBP's site would help you to decide what to go for, and of course how much you can afford would also make a huge difference to your choice


----------

